# About over in southern Illinois



## mushroomcommander (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## megamahr (Mar 2, 2017)

Found in Jonesboro area on Sunday. This was about 3 hours searching in a new area. 44 total, 2.2 pounds. Checking a few old hotspots this weekend to see if we can find more. Good luck, hunters.


----------

